# Commercial Rat Food?



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you know any commercial rat food that does NOT have alfalfa or corn? As you may know, rats are unable to digest alfalfa and corn is not good for them. Do you know any rat food that fits what I'm describing? I can't get lab blocks, by the way, because I'm sure _when_ I get a rat, the wouldn't want to pay shipping "just for the rat's food". Bottom line, commercial pet rat food with no corn or alfalfa of any type.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There are several types of decent lab blocks that can be bought at the petstore. For eg. Mazuri can be bought at PetSmart.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mazuri has corn in it and is a pretty poor quality food imo. It's the best commercial lab block you'll find, but that's not saying much. The only commercial rat food I'd ever recommend would be Regal Rat by Oxbow. You can use their website locator to see if any place near you sells it: http://www.oxbowhay.com/index.sp


----------



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Located in Miami. Thanks for the advice, and if anyone has any more advice that would be great.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Darksong17 said:


> Mazuri has corn in it and is a pretty poor quality food imo. It's the best commercial lab block you'll find, but that's not saying much. The only commercial rat food I'd ever recommend would be Regal Rat by Oxbow. You can use their website locator to see if any place near you sells it: http://www.oxbowhay.com/index.sp


Mazuri SE09's first ingredient is dehulled soybean meal, then ground corn then wheat middlings, its not like corn is the first ingredient like most of them.

Sadly Oxbow's Regal Rat costs a fortune, and a lot of rats do not like it.

She needs a commercial diet, there can be no ordering online or probably the purchase of the makings for Suebee's Mix either.

I would say try to find a decent lab block and supplement with lots of veggies, and occasional fruit.

What pet supply or petstores do you have near you?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, I'm located in West Palm Beach... about an hour north of you.

I know of one person I can get both Mazuri &/or Harlen Teklad Lab Blocks from, in bulk & very cheaply. 

I plan to purchase some more in the very near future... I would be happy to split a bag with you.

How many rats do you have/how much do you think you need? Please contact me via PM to discuss.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats awesome Julia!! See if you can get the HT if possible as long as its not the 8604


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

I usually go with the Forti-Diet. 

Ingredients:
Groun Yellow Corn :roll:
Dehulled Soybean Meal
Ground Wheat
Ground Oats
Ground Peanuts
Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal :roll:
Corn Gluten Meal :roll:
Dried Cane Molasses
Lignin Sulfonate
Corn Sugar :roll:
Calcium Carbonate
Salt
Dicalcium Phosphate
Vegetable Oil
Brewers Dried Yeast
Dried Beet Pulp
DL-Methionine
Vitamin B-12
Vitamin A Supplement
Natural Flavoring

For more information go to kaytee.com
Good luck and I hope this information helps.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

rattusnorvegicus, you may want to consider switching to a better food since Kaytee's rat diet (like most of their animal diets) is known as one of the worst you can feed. Are you sure that is the full ingredient list? Last I checked it had ethoxyquin in too.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I used Kaytee for the first week I had my rats, then switched to Mazuri because that's the best I can get. (Without ordering online, I'd like some Harland...)
The other day I tried the two kinds, and Kaytee tasted just awful! The only reason why I had it was because there was nothing else at the store after I got my ratties, and I needed food right then and there.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG 8O 

must...tell...parents...

ya. like they'll switch to a different brand, R-I-G-H-T...
they _never_ listen. i will warn them now just in case. thanks so much for telling me that. i feel so stupid now  next time we go to the pet store ill force them to by a new brand. any recemendations?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

You could mention that ethoxyquin is thought to be a cancer-causing chemical... And cancer/tumors would equal more vet care. (NOT that you won't encounter it anyway, BUT maybe they'll be more willing to find a better food!)


----------



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Whoa wow loads of info! Give me some time to read this all...


----------



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, I have a Petsmart like 2 mins. away and a Petco 10 mins. away. 
What's ethoxyquin? It CAUSES CANCER? AND TUMORS? *falls over* Wow, thanks for that info! I'm going to really need that!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes it does in fact cause CANCER and TUMORS in rats so be careful. Also just on tip, read the Ingredients before checking out any kind of rat food. This was a great question to ask on ratforums, that's what we're for right?
good luck with the rat food


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

dont get them kaytee


----------



## CarolTheKid (Dec 31, 2007)

> This was a great question to ask on ratforums, that's what we're for right?


 - _rattusnorvegicus_

haha, thanks guys! I feel at home already, even though I joined 3 days ago


----------

